# Lost white tetra today



## Sandk (Apr 22, 2011)

I seem to have gotten rid of my white fluff and the water became very clear as of 6 days ago. Today my largest white tetra went to the top which I did not see, ( I was told about it later) then about three hours later it was suddenly fighting to stay upright, floated to top of tank and was dead almost right away. Checked levels and they are fine. So far remaining few fish seem okay. I had done a 20% water change last night, so did about a 10% after the sad event. Found filter was not working as well as it should so gave it a good cleaning, and got it pushing water faster. Leery to buy any new fish.
20 gallon
3white tetras
3 head and ta1l light tetras 
1 pleco.
Hope all is good in all your aquariums.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your fish!

Do you clean your filter (and the propeller thing - lol, I forget the name), once a month? You don't have to scrub it clean - there's good bacteria in it - but at least it gets the bigger sludge and gunk out of it and helps to keep it running properly.


----------

